# Alcuni vs. qualche



## mikeo

Non so quando si usa "alcuni" e quando si usa "qualche". Per esempiu, quale è la diferenza tra 

"Ho alcuni amici a Roma"

e 

"Ho qualche amici a Roma"

Ambedue sono correti?


----------



## Alfry

"Ho alcuni amici a Roma"  = alcuni plurale amici plurale

qualche amici è sbagliato perchè qualche lo puoi usare al singolare

ho qualche amico a Roma

il singolare di alcuni potrebbe essere alcuno ma si usa con le forme negative:

non ho alcun amico a Roma, sebbene si usi più spesso non ho nessun amico a roma (in English it woud be a mistake: I don't have no friend in Rome)

is that clear?


----------



## mikeo

I understand that qualche is used only to qualify a noun in singular.

Thanks for the answer, it's quite clear.


----------



## DDT

mikeo said:
			
		

> I understand that qualche is used only to qualify a noun in singular.
> 
> Thanks for the answer, it's quite clear.



"Qualche" corresponds to the English "a few" and is always followed by a singular, "alcuni" corresponds to "some"

DDT


----------



## limezzo

But "a few" is not singular. Sorry but I am slightly confused now. If qualche is for singular nouns how can it be translated as a plural?


----------



## DDT

It cannot be translated as a plural, not in Italian.
Qualche cosa = a few things
Qualche minuto = a few minutes
Alcune cose = some things
Alcuni minuti = some minutes

DDT


----------



## TiffanyC

it is a plural. "qualche amico" means a few friends. However, the word it modifies must always be in singular form.

There is really no big difference between alcuni/alcune and qualche except the latter is never pluralized and it is both masculine and feminine.


----------



## DDT

TiffanyC said:
			
		

> it is a plural. "qualche amico" means a few friends. However, the word it modifies must always be in singular form.
> 
> There is really no big difference between alcuni/alcune and qualche except the latter is never pluralized and it is both masculine and feminine.



Well, the difference is the same between "a few" and "some", I guess

DDT


----------



## Silvia

I'm not sure this can be of help but:
qualcuno (someone) is the short form for qualcheduno (which by the way is not used anymore, though - to our dear Focalist's delight - I will say rarely used )
qualcosa (something) is the short form for qualche cosa

Keep those examples in mind to remember that qualche needs to be followed by a singular word

Hai qualche problema? 

Now, to put too many irons in the fire, I can say that we use other words as well:
alcuni amici (a few/some friends)
diversi amici (several friends)
degli amici (some friends)

but 

qualche amico (some friend)

Do you need more examples?


----------



## DDT

silviap said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this can be of help but:
> qualcuno (someone) is the short form for qualcheduno (which by the way is not used anymore, though - to our dear Focalist's delight - I will say rarely used )
> qualcosa (something) is the short form for qualche cosa
> 
> Keep those examples in mind to remember that qualche needs to be followed by a singular word
> 
> Hai qualche problema?
> 
> Now, to put too many irons in the fire, I can say that we use other words as well:
> alcuni amici (a few/some friends)
> diversi amici (several friends)
> degli amici (some friends)
> 
> but
> 
> qualche amico (some friend)
> 
> Do you need more examples?



I almost fully disagree with you, Silvia! 
"Alcuni amici" can hardly mean "a few friends". That's "some friends".
"A few friends" means "qualche amico / pochi amici"

"Qualche amico" cannot ever mean "some friend"  because "some friend" - if it exists - would awfully mean "un po' di un amico"   which is not Italian at all

DDT


----------



## Silvia

TiffanyC said:
			
		

> it is a plural. "qualche amico" means a few friends. However, the word it modifies must always be in singular form.
> 
> There is really no big difference between alcuni/alcune and qualche except the latter is never pluralized and it is both masculine and feminine.



No, qualche can also be indefinite, other possible translations are any, a, a certain...

deve esserci qualche ragione (sing) = there must be some reason (sing)

Ho qualche difficoltà (sing) = I have some difficulty (sing)

Qualche giorno ci vediamo (sing) = We'll meet some day (sing)

Hai qualche prova? (sing) = Do you have any evidence? (sing)

Do you need more examples?


----------



## Silvia

DDT said:
			
		

> I almost fully disagree with you, Silvia!
> "Alcuni amici" can hardly mean "a few friends". That's "some friends".
> "A few friends" means "qualche amico / pochi amici"
> 
> "Qualche amico" cannot ever mean "some friend"  because "some friend" - if it exists - would awfully mean "un po' di un amico"   which is not Italian at all


    

Come?! Pardon?


----------



## DDT

"Qualche amico" the way you mean it might be rendered with "some friends", not with "some friend". But, as I already wrote, "qualche amico" actually means "a few friends"

DDT


----------



## Silvia

DDT, mi sa tanto che stavolta ti sei messo in un pasticcio 

Vuoi andare fino in fondo?

Facciamo una scommessa?

Chi perde, dovrà saltare 20 volte su una gamba sola, ci stai? 

(Scusa ma è più forte di me...)


----------



## DDT

Non penso di essermi messo in alcun pasticcio! 
È vero che dopo "some" si può usare, a volte, il singolare sia per indicare una quantità ("un po' di") che una perifrasi del tipo "un certo"...ma "qualche amico" non può certo essere reso con "some friend" che al limite starebbe in piedi in una frase del tipo "I've met some friend of yours" volendo significare "Ho rivisto un certo tuo amico"...so che la possibilità esiste, ma mi suona decisamente odd...quando ho vissuto in paesi anglofoni non ho mai sentito un tale utilizzo

Vedremo chi dovrà saltare anche 40 volte su una gamba sola!!!?!   

DDT


----------



## DDT

silviap said:
			
		

> No, qualche can also be indefinite, other possible translations are any, a, a certain...
> 
> deve esserci qualche ragione (sing) = there must be a reason
> 
> Ho qualche difficoltà (sing) = I have some difficulties
> 
> Qualche giorno ci vediamo (sing) = We'll meet someday (some day separato si usa ancora?)
> 
> Hai qualche prova? (sing) = Do you have any evidence? (sing)
> 
> Do you need any more examples?



Ho apportato delle modifiche secondo come mi esprimerei io! 

DDT


----------



## Silvia

DDT said:
			
		

> "qualche amico" non può certo essere reso con "some friend" che al limite starebbe in piedi in una frase del tipo "I've met some friend of yours" volendo significare "Ho rivisto un certo tuo amico"...so che la possibilità esiste, ma mi suona decisamente odd...quando ho vissuto in paesi anglofoni non ho mai sentito un tale utilizzo


 E qui casca l'asino! (There's the rub!) La questione non è quanto viene usata quell'espressione, quanto piuttosto se esiste o meno.

DOES IT EXIST?!​
Do you have a videocam? I need the proof you are jumping on one leg under the Eiffel Tower


----------



## DDT

silviap said:
			
		

> E qui casca l'asino! (There's the rub!) La questione non è quanto viene usata quell'espressione, quanto piuttosto se esiste o meno.
> 
> DOES IT EXIST?!​
> Do you have a videocam? I need the proof you are jumping on one leg under the Eiffel Tower



Ma proprio per niente!
Ho scritto "if it exists" perché dubito fortemente che esista, Silvia. Hai appena scritto diversi post in cui dai per scontato un diffuso utilizzo di some + singolare per esprimere "qualche" ed è scorretto, non so più in che modo scriverlo! Quindi bada bene a quale asino sta cascando! 

DDT


----------



## DDT

(Per i salti va bene anche se non Ti lanci dalla Madonnina, in Galleria sui famosi attributi del toro andrà benissimo    )

DDT


----------



## Silvia

DDT, mi sono documentata, e dati alla mano...

Cito dal Ragazzini, terza edizione (Zanichelli, 2000):

*qualche*, a. indef. 
*1* some; a few
Ti darò qualche libro = I'll give you some books
Non lo vedo da qualche tempo = I haven't seen him for some time
Deve avere qualche motivo = he must have some reason
Mi darai qualche consiglio prima di partire? = will you give me some advice before leaving?
Lo disse con qualche certezza = he said it with some certainty
Qualche mio amico = (alcuni miei amici) some friends of mine; (uno o l'altro dei miei amici) some friend of mine
*2* (in frasi negative, interrogative, dubitative e interrogative negative) any; a few
Ha qualche prova di quello che dice? = has he got any evidence for what he says?
*3* (un certo) some
godere di una qualche considerazione = to be held in some esteem
Non senza qualche difficoltà = not without some difficulty
*4* (quale che sia; uno o l'altro; in frasi affermative) some... (or other); (in frasi interrogative) any
In qualche modo = some way or other
C'è qualche ragione per crederlo = is there any reason to believe it?
Verrò a trovarti qualche giorno = I'll come and see you some day or other

*NOW*​
Trova qualche pretesto = find some excuse
Hai qualche ragione per crederlo = You have some reason to believe it!​


----------



## Alfry

but aren't we trying to explain the italian difference between alcuni and qualche?


----------



## DDT

silviap said:
			
		

> DDT, mi sono documentata, e dati alla mano...
> 
> Cito dal Ragazzini, terza edizione (Zanichelli, 2000):
> 
> *qualche*, a. indef.
> *1* some; a few
> Ti darò qualche libro = I'll give you some books
> Non lo vedo da qualche tempo = I haven't seen him for some time
> Deve avere qualche motivo = he must have some reason
> Mi darai qualche consiglio prima di partire? = will you give me some advice before leaving?
> Lo disse con qualche certezza = he said it with some certainty
> Qualche mio amico = (alcuni miei amici) some friends of mine; (uno o l'altro dei miei amici) some friend of mine
> *2* (in frasi negative, interrogative, dubitative e interrogative negative) any; a few
> Ha qualche prova di quello che dice? = has he got any evidence for what he says?
> *3* (un certo) some
> godere di una qualche considerazione = to be held in some esteem
> Non senza qualche difficoltà = not without some difficulty
> *4* (quale che sia; uno o l'altro; in frasi affermative) some... (or other); (in frasi interrogative) any
> In qualche modo = some way or other
> C'è qualche ragione per crederlo = is there any reason to believe it?
> Verrò a trovarti qualche giorno = I'll come and see you some day or other
> 
> *NOW*​
> Trova qualche pretesto = find some excuse
> Hai qualche ragione per crederlo = You have some reason to believe it!​



Sono in battuta, quindi non posso rispondere a fondo...
In ogni caso non mi servono pretesti!!!!

Infatti:

1. any non era il punto della discussione, any è molto spesso seguito dal singolare
2. "some" normalmente significa "alcuni" o " un po' "
3. l'esempio che Tu citi "(uno o l'altro dei miei amici) some friend of mine" normalmente è reso con "one of my friends" o "a friend of mine", ripeto: il tuo esempio mi suona odd, e comunque riconosci anche Tu che non significa "qualche amico"...Hai visto???   
4. "some time" che Tu citi esiste, è vero, ma personalmente mi suona decisamente old-fashioned

Ti aspetto per una sessione di bungee jumping dalla Madonnina e ritorno, nel periodo natalizio!!!     

DDT


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> but aren't we trying to explain the italian difference between alcuni and qualche?


 Sì Alfry... hai ragione, però dovevo chiarire questo concetto


----------



## Alfry

giuro non era una critica. mi ero perso nel discorso.
ora è chiaro.


----------



## mimitabby

silviap said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this can be of help but:
> qualcuno (someone) is the short form for qualcheduno (which by the way is not used anymore, though - to our dear Focalist's delight - I will say rarely used )
> 
> 
> Do you need more examples?



Thank you Silvia, Lampadusa (author of Il Gattopardo) uses Qualcheduno
and i thought it was something like Quasimodo... then realized it might
be qualcuno.
It seems like Italian has changed a lot since this book was written.

mimi


----------



## Silvia

mimi, you're welcome.

FYI, the writer's last name is Tomasi di Lampedusa, you shouldn't call it Lampedusa (which is the name of a town). And yes, languages evolve, any language does. And Il Gattopardo was written in the 1950s I guess.


----------



## Elisa68

Stavo rileggendo questo thread di un anno fa (!) e visto che adesso il forum e' frequentato da molti piu' madrelingua inglesi di quanti non ce ne fossero allora (almeno credo) vorrei conoscere la loro opinione sulla traduzione di _qualche amico. Some friend, _e' corretto o verrebbe a tradursi con _un po' di un amico_ (che non ha senso in italiano?)

Grazie!


----------



## ElaineG

Non sono sicura di aver capito il dibattito intero (mi sono persa negli asini e salti), ma, secondo me, "qualche amico" può essere: 1) "some friends" (when you are talking about more than one person)--"Most of my friends are in New York, but I have some friends in Rome."  

2) "some friend" (when you are talking about one unspecified person)--"Some friend of mine gave me this shirt, but I don't remember who it was."  ("Qualche mio amico mi ha dato questa camicia...").  

"un po' di un amico"-- a little/some of a friend -- non ha molto senso in inglese.  _Forse:_  "I don't really know him, he's only a little bit of a friend" (but that sounds pretty bad to me, I'd rather say "he's not really my friend")


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Stavo rileggendo questo thread di un anno fa (!) e visto che adesso il forum e' frequentato da molti piu' madrelingua inglesi di quanti non ce ne fossero allora (almeno credo) vorrei conoscere la loro opinione sulla traduzione di _qualche amico. Some friend, _e' corretto o verrebbe a tradursi con _un po' di un amico_ (che non ha senso in italiano?)
> 
> Grazie!


 
Elisa

I have just read this thread for the first time. The main points seem to me to be the following:

1. It is suggested that "qualche" = "a few" whereas "alcuni" and "dei/degli/delle" = "some".

Is there indeed a difference in meaning between "a few" and "some" apart from the difference in usage("a few" being followed by plural nouns and "some" by sing./pl. nouns)? 

And in any case even if there is indeed a slight difference it doesn't necessarily match the difference between "qualche" and "alcuni/dei ecc".

There are indeed cases when "qualche" cannot be translated as " a few":

_Hai/C'è qualche problema?_ (said, e.g., to a friend who can't make it to a party)
I think this would be _Have you got a problem? _or _Is there a problem(are there a few problems?_ would sound very odd)

2. I think the only cases where "some" can be followed by a singular count noun like "friend" are:

i) in the _some...or other _construction: _he must have picked it up in some antique shop or other_

ii) in expressions like _Some friend you are! (che bell'amico che sei! - tono sarcastico) _or _Wow! That was some dinner!"(Caspita! Che bella cena!)_

(iii) Quando indica "un certo...", "un tipo": _Some strange man came in looking for you yesterday_

So I think that _qualche amico _can only be translated as _a few/some friends _and never as _some friend(_except in i.)

Do native speakers agree?

Carlo


----------



## ElaineG

Carlo,

I'm afraid I'm not clear what the (general) quantative ordering is in Italian (if one exists):  Is it qualche < alcuni/dei (ecc).?

Because, generally speaking,  few < some in English.  "Few" means an unspecfied but relatively small amount ("A few people enjoy eating raw eggs"); "some" means an unspecified amount with no particular connotation of that amount being small.  ("Some people vote Democrat, some Republican").  

When you subsitute "some" for "a few", the implication changes: "Some people enjoy eating raw eggs."  This carries no implication that eating raw eggs is a distinctly minority taste.


----------

